# Am învãţat sã nu pun povara mea pe umerii celor din jur.



## leajmac

*De rumano a español, lo puedes traducir?*

Am învãþat sã nu pun povara mea pe umerii celor din jur. Sã nu-i întristez cu necazurile mele. Am învãþat cã zâmbetul meu îi poate face celui de-alãturi ziua mai bunã. Cã dacã fiecare om are un rost în viaþã, al meu este acela de a dãrui. Cã frumuseþea vine din noi ºi cã privirea seninã, lumina ce-þi poposeºte pe frunte împrãºtie luminã în sufletul celui de-alãturi.

gracias.


----------



## jester.

No lo puedo traducir, lo siento.
Pero quisiera avisarte de que algunas de las letras no están correctas. Te recomiendo que las averigües.

Además no sé si hay mucha gente por aquí que hable el castellano y el rumano. ¿Quizá una traducción al inglés te ayude también?


----------



## jazyk

He aprendido a no poner mi carga/peso en los hombros de aquellos cerca de mí. A no entristecerlos con mis penas. He aprendido que mi sonrisa puede trocar en alegría el día de aquellos que están cerca de mí. Que si todos los hombres tienen una función en esta vida, la mía es la de dar. Que la belleza viene de dentro de nosotros y que la mirada serena, lumbre que se nos para en la frente, dispersa la luz en el alma de todos a nuestro alrededor.


----------



## jester.

O Jazyk, ¡cómo pude olvidarme de ti? Claro que tú hablas el castellano y el rumano


----------



## jazyk

Eso pasa.


----------

